# What you want to be?



## pureblod (Apr 12, 2013)

I am a 21 years young boy. I am a student of web design. I am learning html, css, javascript, php, joomla and wordpress. I want to be one of the most famous web developer in the world.

What about you?


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I want to be a research epidemiologist specializing in gerontology and working for the government at the domestic or international level then transferring to the private sector after I have established a good retirement plan.

However, with the sequestration happening in the States, the private sector career seems more appropriate; yet, it's more difficult to get into for someone who was only had a year or twos worth of domestic field research.


----------



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

My dream is to become a crime analyst working for the police force, however i realized this after I just finished my business degree in accounting. Still fighting with whether I should take the logical and stable choice of becoming an accountant or going back to school to pursue something I think I will love doing. 
Good luck everyone in reaching and attaining their dream jobs!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Rockstar. Ill be shredding on stage someday.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Until last week, the past year I wanted to be a computer engineer or major in electrical engineering with a computer science minor. After a wonderful experience with calculus 1 *sarcasm*, now I'm looking into science majors and medical school. This will probably change soon (for the millionth time ). 

In my ideal world, I wouldn't have to work and could just relax and enjoy life (or be rich and famous).


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm deliberating between councillor and social worker.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd like to do some kind of research in computers or engineering, whether at a university or a company like Google wouldn't really matter. 

If this doesn't work, I could always do software or game design, that'd be okay too.


----------



## Gorefiend (Apr 18, 2013)

Criminal defense lawyer.


----------



## WingedWhale (Apr 19, 2013)

If I don't get this book report done, looks like I'm gonna be a hobo  

Anyways. 

I've been thinking about that constantly lately... I used to want to be a dog trainer, but I interned at a day care for a summer; all the employees and dog owners had very strong personalities. 
I would love to be a graphic novelist, a singer, or an animator, but I don't have talents in any of those areas, so awkward. 

Actually, I wouldn't mind simply being a homemaker and home schooling my kids. Shockingly old-fashioned, I know.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

i want to be hi-tier lowlife, kicking it laid back sipping my beershakes and watching anime.
doing some social stuff with my friends and slacking off and still get n0is income...


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

I want to be rich and not having to worry about working.
That way I might attract girls :O


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I would like to do something creative but I don't really know what exactly


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

I would love to become a teacher.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dead


----------



## EpicWinter (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I want to be an actor...


----------



## Biosyn (Sep 6, 2012)

Most likely a research physician (MD/PhD) or a quantitative analyst / financial engineer.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

British army Soldier/Officer.


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

ashli116 said:


> Happy...


^This


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Dead I have no passion, no drive, no desire, to do anything.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

^


----------



## KumaKhameleon (Apr 18, 2013)

Liability said:


> My dream is to become a crime analyst working for the police force, however i realized this after I just finished my business degree in accounting. Still fighting with whether I should take the logical and stable choice of becoming an accountant or going back to school to pursue something I think I will love doing.
> Good luck everyone in reaching and attaining their dream jobs!


Follow your dreams, man! :yes


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

I want to be happy. I don't care much about the career path I've chosen, and I'm really not passionate about anything. But I just want to end up being happy somehow.


----------



## linux individual (Sep 24, 2012)

A U.S. prezident...


----------



## vulgarrobot (Jul 23, 2012)

idk i don't see myself doing much of anything.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I really don't know. I think I want to do some type of biology research, but I have no clue what kind. Maybe something involving plants. I mean I am pretty good at chemistry and biology and enjoy those classes, so that's what I'm trying to focus on right now.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

vet or microbologist. but im not holding my breath.


----------



## liyah89 (May 23, 2013)

Cardiothoracic surgeon and medical research specialist.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Actress ultimately, but it's near impossible to make it without connections (which I have none of and am terrible at making), but right now I'm thinking public policy analyst. Perhaps in the fields of crime or gender.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I'm doing Web Design & Development as well. At some point I'll probably do something else, or take even more classes. Generally, I bounce back between Healthcare, Computers, Psychology, Japanese, and Neuroscience.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

A fireman.


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

Mechanic


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

FakeFur said:


> I want to be happy. I don't care much about the career path I've chosen, and I'm really not passionate about anything. But I just want to end up being happy somehow.


Me too, I'm passionate about some stuff but it seems like ppl forget that happiness is also something that is important and look at success in a materialistic way sometimes.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I want to be a human helicopter taxidermist.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

FakeFur said:


> I want to be happy. I don't care much about the career path I've chosen, and I'm really not passionate about anything. But I just want to end up being happy somehow.


I've reached this point too, the stress of constantly racking my brain asking "what am I going to do, what do I want to do" takes its toll because I have no answers. I really just want to be happy whatever/wherever I end up. I don't need the world, I just need some fulfillment internally.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Liability said:


> My dream is to become a crime analyst working for the police force, however i realized this after I just finished my business degree in accounting. Still fighting with whether I should take the logical and stable choice of becoming an accountant or going back to school to pursue something I think I will love doing.
> Good luck everyone in reaching and attaining their dream jobs!


Have you considered forensic accountancy or investigative auditing? This might be a field which encompasses both your existing qualifications and your interest in criminal matters.



Elad said:


> I just need some fulfillment internally.


I'll give you some internal fulfillment, if you know what I mean.

I think right now I just want to have some level of independent self worth. The only reason I do anything is to impress other people. I live for the validation. I'd like to find something that I actually want to do, that makes me happy. But I suppose that's what everyone is looking for, isn't it?


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Pro 'wrassler.


----------



## Lheain (May 31, 2013)

Happy, Free, Independant.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

A cardiologist! :heart
A doctor without borders would be so awesome.


----------



## ricardo (Apr 8, 2011)

Affective/Cognitive/Behavioral Neuroscientist-- I want to uncover the secrets of our minds  
Perhaps even figure out how to treat SAD--save all of us! 

...pretty high ambitions, haha... will be hard to do...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Adaptable to self-growth. I want to be one of those people who pursue different career paths a few times in their lives. I want to be one of those people who'll decide to go to school again at a later age. I want to be well-traveled. I want to constantly be learning.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

I can never seem to quite make up my mind about that, I like biology, chemistry, art and music, I think it will ultimately be something in that range. Most likely something in science, that seems to be the more sensible choice.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to design robots and work on augmented and virtual reality in the future, but I'd also like to pursue other hobbies such as:
* Building HTPCs (or just about anything to do with a computer in a house)
* Drawing
* Playing games (maybe designing them as well)
* Learn other languages 
* Practice fighting (martial art's fine too)

I also seem to have a masochistic penchant for public speaking and I'd love to be someone that can just confidently whip out some improv. Actually, I think I'll toss in blogging/designing my own website too but it'd have to be about something I'm really passionate about.

The fact is, I can't really decide, so I'll just try and do them all.


----------



## Princu (Jun 10, 2013)

Computer engineer.No matter how hard the times may be,I will never compromise with my dreams.


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

slytherin said:


> Actress ultimately, but it's near impossible to make it without connections (which I have none of and am terrible at making), but right now I'm thinking public policy analyst. Perhaps in the fields of crime or gender.


Me too. I've thrown away my dream to be an actress. But I still have plenty of other things I like. And I just couldn't narrow it to one. Maybe between a musician, translator, tour guide, etc that can make my social skill improve a lot.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

With a secret identity of


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

i want to be pretty, also cat


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I want to be a football playing king in space


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Working overseas for the CIA or in a US Embassy that is in Latin America+the Middle East.Thinking about that is the only thing that keeps me going in this state of mind.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I would like to either be PA or a medical researcher. I haven't quite decided yet . I just want to enjoy what I do and challenge myself.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Cowboy astronaut.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

forensic scientist.  + translating books from science field. that is my dream.


----------



## Nightwalker12 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rockstar. I just want to make a career with my guitar and music.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Occupational nurse working in the private sector for an oil and gas company. Lol I wish.


----------



## winooooona (Jun 16, 2013)

I want to be a cartoonist/ illustrator/ animator or artist of some kind! But highly doubting the possibility of it coming true...


----------

